# GA15DE ECU PINOUT PLEASE!!!



## gelo_inc (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello friends, I be interested to know if anyone out there by chance have the pinout of the ecu B14 GA15DE engine please. 
do swap but I need to know what each wire corresponds from and thank you very much!


----------

